# Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?



## Schuschek (20. Januar 2008)

Habe soeben bei meiner Speedmaster 270H Rute, welche Heute im Einsatz war festgestellt und danach auch bei meiner neuen 270XH, das diese einen sehr großen Mangel in der Fabrikation hat. Der vorderste Kork womit der Rollenfuß fest gezogen wird ist hohl. er hällt nur durch die Rundung des Korks und eine Dünne flexible Matte. Sobald man beim "Pumpen" bei nasser Rute vorn greift, quetscht sich dieser zusammen und reist. Hab mal ein Foto gemacht wo er sich abgelöst hat und im linken Bereich ist bei leichten Druck ein ca 3cm Längstriss. Der 3cm Längstriss ist auch schon bei meiner neuen. Wie kann man denn nur so etwas herstellen?


----------



## benzy (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

Hallo,

ja das ist ein altbekanntes Problem bei der Speedmaster. Aber soviel ich weiß sollte es bei den neusten Modellen abgeschafft sein!?!?|kopfkrat


----------



## The_Pitbull (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

In 2monaten wollt ich sie mir zulegen aber langsam verliert mann echt die Lust:v:c#d


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Habe soeben bei meiner Speedmaster 270H Rute, welche Heute im Einsatz war festgestellt und danach auch bei meiner neuen 270XH, das diese einen sehr großen Mangel in der Fabrikation hat. Der vorderste Kork womit der Rollenfuß fest gezogen wird ist hohl. er hällt nur durch die Rundung des Korks und eine Dünne flexible Matte. Sobald man beim "Pumpen" bei nasser Rute vorn greift, quetscht sich dieser zusammen und reist. Hab mal ein Foto gemacht wo er sich abgelöst hat und im linken Bereich ist bei leichten Druck ein ca 3cm Längstriss. Der 3cm Längstriss ist auch schon bei meiner neuen. Wie kann man denn nur so etwas herstellen?


Das Problem hast Du bei allen diesen vorderen Drehgriffen, die die Rolle festschrauben und demzufolge drehbar und nicht verklebt sind.
Das Verfahren taugt nur für leichte Ruten (Match z.B.) und geringe Kräfte, bei größeren dreht man auf oder zerbricht was durchs sehr kräftige Zudrehen, dafür ist das Mist. :g


----------



## Franky D (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

na super ich hab mir gerade erst eine bestellt na da bin ich ja mal gespannt was das gibt.


----------



## mipo (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*



Franky D schrieb:


> na super ich hab mir gerade erst eine bestellt na da bin ich ja mal gespannt was das gibt.


 

Ich auch mein Tackle-Dealer besorgt sie gerade. Na toll #q.


----------



## PureContact (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

einfach Griffband vom Tenniszubehör drüber und gut is!


----------



## The_Pitbull (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

Naja nicht gleich den töfel an die Wand und so.Viehlleicht habt ihr ja ein neues Modell#h


----------



## McRip (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Naja nicht gleich den töfel an die Wand und so.Viehlleicht habt ihr ja ein neues Modell#h



woran erkennt man das? ;+


----------



## Schuschek (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*



PureContact schrieb:


> einfach Griffband vom Tenniszubehör drüber und gut is!


Naja, bei den Ruten sollte es doch auch ohne Griffband funktionieren. Andere Hersteller können es doch auch.
Hab bei der 270H noch 11 Monate und bei der neuen noch 23Monate Gewärleistung. Werd sie Morgen mal hinbringen. Bin mal gespannt was gemacht wird.
Die 270XH hab ich nach Weihnachten gekauft, müsste demzufolge das neue Modell gewesen sein. Trotzdem gleiches Problem.


----------



## The_Pitbull (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

Dann halt uns mal auf den Laufenden bitte.Gruß Holger


----------



## Franky D (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*



PureContact schrieb:


> einfach Griffband vom Tenniszubehör drüber und gut is!


 
ja klar des kannste vlt bei 0815 Ruten machen aber wenn ich mehr wie 100€ für so ne Rute ausgeben willich auch etwas für mein geld erwarten und nicht noch dran rumflicken zu müssen


----------



## Upi (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

Moin!
Das würde mich auch interessieren was dabei rum kommt, ich war auch am überlegen ob ich mir die Speed kaufe.


----------



## PureContact (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

aber jetzt mal ganz ehrlich!
100€ Ruten sind fast nichtmal mehr Mittelklasse!
wo das noch hinführt...


----------



## Schuschek (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*



PureContact schrieb:


> aber jetzt mal ganz ehrlich!
> 100€ Ruten sind fast nichtmal mehr Mittelklasse!
> wo das noch hinführt...


 
Die kostet keine 100€ sondern 174,95€ bei der 270H und 179,95€ bei der 270XH.

Ich werd berichten was Morgen bei rauskommt.


----------



## hotte50 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*



Schuschek schrieb:


> ,
> Die 270XH hab ich nach Weihnachten gekauft, müsste demzufolge das neue Modell gewesen sein. Trotzdem gleiches Problem.



...muss nichts heißen, die kann genauso gut schon 1-2 Jahre beim Dealer im Laden gewesen sein. Meine 5 Monate alte XH ist auch schon ordentlich ran genommen worden, selbst einen Einsatz beim Pilken hat die hinter sich und trotzdem keinerlei der genannten Probleme.

Kann also durchaus sein, das deine "neue" eine "alte" ist.


----------



## minden (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*



> Naja, bei den Ruten sollte es doch auch ohne Griffband funktionieren. Andere Hersteller können es doch auch.
> Hab bei der 270H noch 11 Monate und bei der neuen noch 23Monate Gewärleistung. Werd sie Morgen mal hinbringen. Bin mal gespannt was gemacht wird.
> Die 270XH hab ich nach Weihnachten gekauft, müsste demzufolge das neue Modell gewesen sein. Trotzdem gleiches Problem.


 
Die Rute wird eingeschickt und nach 3 Monaten (je nachdem) bekommst du eine Neue. Ich hoffe das Shimano dieses Problem langsam aber sicher in den Griff bekommen wird. Bei der Neuen Antares ist der vordere Griffbereich ja verstärkt/verändert worden...denke nicht ohne Grund.




> Die kostet keine 100€ sondern 174,95€ bei der 270H und 179,95€ bei der 270XH.


 
Da hast du aber ganz schön viel bezahlt...guck mal bei Stollenwerk


----------



## Franky D (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Die kostet keine 100€ sondern 174,95€ bei der 270H und 179,95€ bei der 270XH.
> 
> Ich werd berichten was Morgen bei rauskommt.


 
also bei 179,95€ haste wirklich sehr viel bezahlt mein Dealer besorgt mir die 300XH für 100€


----------



## Schuschek (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

Unsere Händler hier im Umkreis haben maximal 10€ Unterschied. Im Internet gibt es die natürlich günstiger, aber ich bekomme immer Gutscheine geschenkt für den einen Angelladen


----------



## mad (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

servus,

nicht nur bei der rute.
aspire und lesath haben das gleiche problem.
meine persönliche meinung,
bei den ruten wird immer mehr auf optik gemacht und verbaut obs dann was aushält ist die andere sache.


----------



## minden (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

Tja und das is das Problem...is zwar "schön" keinen Rollenhalter im ursprünglichen Sinne mehr zu haben, aber so wichtig ist mir das nicht. Lieber nen sichtbaren Rollenhalter als ärger mit ner Rollenhalterkonstruktion die "schön" aussieht und "schön" schnell kaputt geht...


----------



## Dr.D (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

Dieses Problem betrifft nur Ruten aus der ersten Produktionsserie - feststellen kann man es durch leichten Druck auf den Rollenhalter - sollte der Kork spürbar nachgeben und "hohl" erscheinen -----> alte Serie - ist dies nicht der Fall wird die Rute auch keine Probleme mehr machen - für alle die es schon erwischt hat - Shimano ist dort mehr als kulant und tauscht dies sofort aus - sollte es mal wieder länger dauern .... liegt es meist am Laden nicht an deren Service ....

Schöne Grüss
Dr.D


----------



## Dr.D (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

Kann das weder bei der Aspire noch bei der Lesath bestätigen - fische beide Ruten - die Aspire sogar als AX und BX - keinerlei Probleme - wie geschrieben betrifft eben nur gewisse Produktionsreihen und wird sofort ersetzt - da dieses Problem ja bekannt ist...

PS: ich knall die Dinger grundsätzlich voll zu - und hab keinerlei Probleme mehr damit ... - achso ich nimm die Rolle grundsätzlich nach jedem fischen ab.


----------



## Veit (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*



Dr.D schrieb:


> Dieses Problem betrifft nur Ruten aus der ersten Produktionsserie - feststellen kann man es durch leichten Druck auf den Rollenhalter - sollte der Kork spürbar nachgeben und "hohl" erscheinen -----> alte Serie - ist dies nicht der Fall wird die Rute auch keine Probleme mehr machen - für alle die es schon erwischt hat - Shimano ist dort mehr als kulant und tauscht dies sofort aus - sollte es mal wieder länger dauern .... liegt es meist am Laden nicht an deren Service ....
> 
> Schöne Grüss
> Dr.D



Das ist doch mal ein Wort!

Davon abgesehen, kenne ich leute, die die SM schon sehr lange fischen (also definitiv auch welche aus der alten Serie) und die sind auch so sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Franky D (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

na dann will ich mal hoffen das ich eine aus der neuen serie bekomme wenn es nur die alte betrifft aber wir werden sehen ob es probleme mit der rute gibt und wenn ja wirds halt doch ne sportex oder irgent was anderes


----------



## minden (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*



> Shimano ist dort mehr als kulant und tauscht dies sofort aus - sollte es mal wieder länger dauern .... liegt es meist am Laden nicht an deren Service ....


 
Ehrlich gesagt hat das meiner Meinung nach nichts mit Kulanz zu tun sondern mit Fehlproduktion, auf der anderen Seite hast du hast aber recht, ausgetauscht werden die Ruten. Leider ist die Wartezeit bei meine*n* Rute*n* die ich bis jetzt zurückgegeben habe immer um die 3 Monate gewesen,...übrigens bei 2 verschiedenen Läden, ich denke das liegt dann eher an Shimano als an den Fachhändlern. Naja, hab ja noch eine zurückzugeben,...vielleicht werde ich ja diesmal vom Gegenteil überzeugt#h


----------



## duck_68 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

Es scheint aber auch bei der "alten Serie" Unterschiede zu geben, da ich bei meinen beiden 300MH u. 300H keinerlei Probleme mit dem Kork habe. Allerdings bleiben bei mir die Rollen auf der Rute. Es kann natürlich sein, dass durch ständiges Auf- und Zuschrauben das Problem eher auftritt.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## antonio (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Naja, bei den Ruten sollte es doch auch ohne Griffband funktionieren. Andere Hersteller können es doch auch.
> Hab bei der 270H noch 11 Monate und bei der neuen noch 23Monate Gewärleistung. Werd sie Morgen mal hinbringen. Bin mal gespannt was gemacht wird.
> Die 270XH hab ich nach Weihnachten gekauft, müsste demzufolge das neue Modell gewesen sein. Trotzdem gleiches Problem.



wenns nur gewährleistung ist hast du eventuell schlechte karten,denn wenn du nach 6 monaten reklamierst mußt du beweisen, daß der fehler von anfang an bestand.
kommt natürlich auch auf den händler an wie er damit umgeht.

gruß antonio


----------



## spinner1975 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

Moin , moin ...

Hab auch´n Gutschein zum Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen und war deshalb bei meinem Händler . Hat mir ein Komplettangebot für die Speedmaster 300H und die Twinpower 3000 für 270 €uro gemacht ...
Ist meiner Meinung nach ganz OK ,oder ?
Nachdem ich aber diesen Tread gelesen habe , bin ich mir nun nicht mehr so sicher ob ich das Geld gut anlege ???
Die Twinpower ist eine mit Heck- und Kampfbremse , kann man die , bzw das Set denn nun empfehlen ?
So wie´s aussieht steht dioe Rute schon länger im Laden , da das Preisschild schon echt ausgeblichen ist ...
Eventuell würde mich als Rolle auch die SPRO Nova oder ´ne Arc interessieren - was meint Ihr ?

Dannngggee , Manuel...


----------



## TheFischer (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

lol wo käufst du ein mann bekommt diese biem hav für 119€ja die 2,70m xh


----------



## Franky D (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*



spinner1975 schrieb:


> Moin , moin ...
> 
> Hab auch´n Gutschein zum Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen und war deshalb bei meinem Händler . Hat mir ein Komplettangebot für die Speedmaster 300H und die Twinpower 3000 für 270 €uro gemacht ...
> Ist meiner Meinung nach ganz OK ,oder ?
> ...


 
wenn du so vom Preisbereich Twinpower oder Arc bist schau dir doch mal von Quantum die Cabo an fische diese schon seit einem jahr ohne probleme und sie kommt dann bei mir an die Speedmaster wenn ich sie denn endlich hab


----------



## TheFischer (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

naja und ich finde das angebot von dein händler ist nicht gerade das beste guckmal twin power mit heckbremse bekommste für 110€ und die speedmaster in 3m für 120-130€

also insgesamt 230€oder 240€ also ich würde das nicht kaufen.


----------



## Holger (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*



minden schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Shimano dieses Problem langsam aber sicher in den Griff bekommen wird.


 
Mensch Minden, das Problem is doch schon *im Griff.....:q*


----------



## minden (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

#h

Sach ich ja...anders formuliert:

Ich hoffe das Shimano dieses Problem langsam aber sicher *aus *den Griff bekommen wird.


----------



## Schuschek (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*



TheFischer schrieb:


> lol wo käufst du ein mann bekommt diese biem hav für 119€ja die 2,70m xh


 
Klar bekommt man im Internet vieles günstiger, aber wie ich schon geschrieben habe, bekomme ich Gutscheine. Soll ich die etwa verfallen lassen? Das Thema war "Fabrikationsfehler?" und nicht wo sie am billigsten ist! Der Thread ist dafür gedacht um euch vor Fehlkäufen zu bewahren und Infos zu bekommen ob es schon bei jemand anderes aufgetreten ist.

So nun zur Reklamation:
Hab die beiden Ruten Heute zum Händer gebracht und die wurden Anstandslos zurück genommen. Die 270H wird eingeschickt zu Shimano Holland. Die 270XH wollte ich umgetausch haben weil sie ungefischt war aber sie hatten keine mehr. Hab mich dann für das neue Antares-Modell entschieden und nen Aufpreis dafür bezahlt. Soll ca. 4 Wochen dauern bei Shimano laut Händler. Ging alles reibungslos.


----------



## seyack (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

Ich habe 4verschiedene Modelle von der Speedmaster und zum Glück hatte ich das Problem noch nicht.
Die Ruten bekommst du in der 270cm Version egal welches Wurfgewicht bei Stollenwerk für 109,90Euro.
Gruss Jürgen


----------



## spinner1975 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

Danke erst mal für die Tipp´s ...
Natürlich kann man auch noch etwas Geld beim Kauf sparen , wenn man aber Gutscheine für einen speziellen Laden geschenkt bekommt ... ??? #h
Werd´morgen mal vorbeifahren und die Halterung der Rute "betouchen" und eventuell geht da ja auch noch was im Preis ...
Finde halt nur , daß ich bei diesem Preissegment auch etwas mehr erwarten darf ( man kann auch mit ´ner China-Teleskoprute für 9,95 angeln gehn und fängt trotzdem) und geb´dann auch gern ein paar Euros mehr aus - wenn´s alles passt ... ! Ausserdem kann ich bei Reklamationen mit Hilfe vom Händler rechnen , wie isses online - Händler nicht in der Nähe ...schicken ... usw...
Ach ja , wie siehts bei Euch denn nu mit Spro Nova + Arc oder Twin-Power-Erfahrungen aus ...`? Und danke Franky D , hab mich im Kopf leider schon für Shimano oder Spro entschieden ... trotzdem danke !!!


----------



## Schuschek (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*



spinner1975 schrieb:


> Ach ja , wie siehts bei Euch denn nu mit Spro Nova + Arc oder Twin-Power-Erfahrungen aus ...`? Und danke Franky D , hab mich im Kopf leider schon für Shimano oder Spro entschieden ... trotzdem danke !!!


Ich selber fische die 5000er Twinpower FB und die 3000er Infinity Q-XP. Wenn Twinpower aus Deutschland dann bei der FB-Serie ab Größe 5000 und sonst wenn du Glück hast die FA-Serie. Die haben dann eingeschraubte Kurbeln.


----------



## spinner1975 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

Also nix mit Heckbremse (hab bis jetzt übrigens ausschliesslich Frontbremsmodelle) und Kampfbremse bei Twinpower und Co ???


----------



## Spiderman (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

also ich hole meine morgen vom händler und bezahle nur 129.- für die 270 xh


Schuschek schrieb:


> Die kostet keine 100€ sondern 174,95€ bei der 270H und 179,95€ bei der 270XH.
> 
> Ich werd berichten was Morgen bei rauskommt.


----------



## The_Pitbull (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

Meine 2,70xh kostet 109,00


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

Also ich habe die 2,70er SM in H und habe das Problem nicht.
Habe meine Rute im September 07 gekauft (=neue Serie?).


----------



## spinner1975 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

Moin , moin ...

nur so zur Info - bin jetzt Besitzer einer neuen Combo und kanns kaum erwarten sie Anfang März in DK auszuprobieren !!!

Es ist dann doch die *Speedmaster 300H* geworden , von nachgebendem Rollenhalte keine Spur !!! 
Dazu die *Twinpower 3000S*-RB , komplett mit Schnur für 269 €uro minus Geschenkgutschein . Wird dann auf Dänemarks store oerreder getestet ... grins
Hab ´ne *22er Daiwa Shinobi* (´ne Top-Schnur , hab echt nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht und schon einige Grossforellen damit auf die Seite legen können - kann sie nur empfehlen) und die *Whiplash* in 0,6 auf der Ersatzspule gewählt (hat mir mein Händler als geflochtene empfohlen , trägt über 10kg bei noch nicht einmal 1mm Durchmesser und ist schön soft dabei) . So kann ich mein Set vor meinem "grossen DK-Urlaub im Mai" schon mal antesten ... hab nämlich bis jetzt noch nie mit geflochtener gefischt und bin echt gespannt , denn eigentlich sollte der Anhieb dann deutlich besser sitzen ... ungelogen ... 10 -15 kg schwer war das Teil im letzten Herbst ... hat den Kopf aus dem Wasser gehoben und bei straffer Schnur einfach so den Spinner abgeschüttelt ... heul ... ! 

PS : wer dicke - und ich meine richtig *dicke *- Forellen fangen will , der fährt nach Dänemark an den Storefangersoe vom Tusaagaard Put & Take ... kannste gucken unter dansee.dk !!!

Ach ja , welche Wirbel würdet Ihr mir zum spinnen mit Geflochtener empfehlen , hab nämlich keinen Bock auf Tüdel ... !?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*



spinner1975 schrieb:


> Es ist dann doch die Speedmaster 300H geworden , von nachgebendem Rollenhalte keine Spur !!!


Komm her, dann zeig ich es Dir wie es geht, nur 2 Sec und Du hast den Kork oder den ganzen Vordergriff sauber in der Hand! :g :m


----------



## magic feeder (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

ich hab eine nexave mit so einem drehgriff.....glaubt ihr dass sowas da auch passieren kann???


----------



## duck_68 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*



spinner1975 schrieb:


> Moin , moin ...
> 
> nur so zur Info - bin jetzt Besitzer einer neuen Combo und kanns kaum erwarten sie Anfang März in DK auszuprobieren !!!
> 
> ...




Die Empfehlung von Deinem Händler mit der Whiplash zum Spinnfischen ist eher als sehr schlecht zu bewerten, da die Whiplash extrem stark zu Schlaufenbildung auf Stationärrollen neigt. Ich würde die Whiplash keinesfalls zum Spinnfischen nehmen!

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## H.Christians (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

Ich habe die Speedmaster 300 XH und keine Probleme mit dem Rollenhalter. Hab mir das ganze grade mal genau angeguckt. Nichts verdächtiges zu erkennen.

Lasse die Rolle auch immer an der Rute, demnach wird der Rollenhalter auch nicht permanent auf- und zugedreht.

@Spinner  Oha die Whiplash. Da hat dein Händler dir aber nicht grade eine gute Schnur gegeben.  Schlaufenbildung und Knotenfestigkeit sind echt sensationell, ich würde an deiner Stelle nicht damit angeln. Wirste nicht viel Freude mit haben.


----------



## fantazia (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*



Aalround-Spinner schrieb:


> Also ich habe die 2,70er SM in H und habe das Problem nicht.
> Habe meine Rute im September 07 gekauft (=neue Serie?).


Das Kaufdatum deiner Rute sagt 0 über ihr Herstellungsdatum aus.




Ps:Fische die Speedmaster 300H und habe auch keinerlei probleme.
Hab aber auch extra drauf geachtet das ich das Neue Modell bekomme.


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*



fantazia schrieb:


> Hab aber auch extra drauf geachtet das ich das Neue Modell bekomme.



Und wie kannst Du Dir so sicher sein?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*



spinner1975 schrieb:


> *Whiplash* in 0,6 auf der Ersatzspule gewählt (hat mir mein Händler als geflochtene empfohlen , trägt über 10kg bei noch nicht einmal 1mm Durchmesser und ist schön soft dabei



Bei 0,6mm sollte die auch deutlich mehr als 10kg tragen... |supergri Meinst vermutlich 0,06mm? Ist eine klar gelogene Angabe, genauso wie die Tragkraft von 10kg. mal zum Vergleich: bei 0,06mm sind wir im Bereich eines Haares, kannst ja mal nebeneinander legen und Vergleichen. Oder mal eine Mono daneberhalten, und das obwohl auch bei denen die Durchmesserangaben nicht korrekt sind, sondern meistens 0,02mm dünner ausfallen als die Schnur wirklich ist, gab es ja schon verschiedene Untersuchungen zu... :g

Mal ohne Spaß: Nicht immer alles glauben was auf der Verpackung steht, die Schnur macht auf der Stationärrolle echt wenig Spaß, war meiner Meinung nach keine gute Empfehlung... #c#q#c

CU Stefan


----------



## rainer1962 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

ich weiß gar net was ihr mit der Wplash habt
ich liebe diese Schnur,.........


in 30kg Stärke.......


für Legeschnüre|supergri


----------



## duck_68 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ich weiß gar net was ihr mit der Wplash habt
> ich liebe diese Schnur,.........
> 
> 
> ...



:q:q

oder als Abschleppseil, da ist sie auch super zu gebrauchen, aber sicherlich nicht um Spinnfischen


----------



## Schuschek (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

Also der Unterschied zwischen dem ersten und dem Nachfolgemodell kann man am vorderen Kork erkennen. Man sieht bei meinem geposteten Bild die vorderen 2 cm einen "gepressten" Korkstückchen-Kork. Beim Nachfolgemodell ist dieser weniger stark strukturiert und kleiner. Fällt also nicht so doll auf, das vorne etwas anderer Kork verbaut ist.


----------



## fantazia (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Und wie kannst Du Dir so sicher sein?


Hab nachgefragt und Drucktest gemacht.


----------



## spinner1975 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

Moin , moin ...

also mein Drucktest war auch durchaus zufriedenstellend , Rolle gut anhauen und los gehts !
PS : mir ist Durchaus bewusst , daß die Angaben bei Angelschnueren nicht wirklich immer der Realität entsprechen und daß viele Faktoren beim Angeln darauf einwirken ... einfach ma so zum klarstellen ...
Hab bis jetzt halt einfach noch nie mit ner Geflochtenen gefischt und wenn ich das hier so höre - mit Schlaufenbildung und so - dann hab ich glaub ich schon gar keinen Bock mehr drauf ... oder wie ?


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

@Spinner1975,Lass dich nicht verrückt machen,es stimmt schon das es bessere Schnüre
als die Wiplash gibt!Aber ich hab sie auch mal 2 Jahre,und zwar auf einer sehr popligen
Mitchel Avocet Rolle gefischt,so schlimm ist das gar nicht.Bei mir ging es dabei jedenfalls 
ohne größere Verwicklungen ab,und ich hab in der Zeit bestimmt an die hundert Hechte,
zumeist zwar Schniepel,aber auch ein paar größere gefangen.
Allerdings würde ich sie nicht nochmal kaufen,da ich inzwischen Tuff XP fische,und da
ist schon ein deutlicher Unterschied in der Flechtung vorhanden.

Taxidermist


----------



## spinner1975 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

was gibt´s denn noch für gute Schnuere und reicht ein normaler Wirbel zum vorschalten ???

Daaaannkkeeeee...


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

Ein normaler Wirbel geht in Verbindung mit Knotless Verbindern immer.
Natürlich als Verbindung zum Vorfach!Zu Anderen Schnüren als den genannten, 
kann ich nichts sagen,da ich schon zig Jahre Fireline Schnüre fische,und die kommen
hier im allgemeinen nicht besonders gut weg.Ich dagegen war lange Zeit damit zufrieden,Vielleicht auch nur mangels Vergleich.Aber wie schon gesagt,jetzt Tuff XP.

Taxidermist


----------



## spinner1975 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

Das bedeutet - Mono- Vorfach ist Muss ?


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

Ein Vorfach ist bei jeder Geflochtener nötig,da sie nicht so abriebfest sind wie Mono-Schnüre.Ich verwende nur Stahl!

Taxidermist

Aber ging es hier eigentlich nicht um die Speedmaster und ihren Bröselgriff?


----------



## spinner14 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

Hallo,ist das nur bei den Spinnruten so,weil bei meiner Speedmaster Match habe ich das Problem noch nicht gehabt.
Ich habe die Rute seit Herbst 2007


----------



## Schuschek (11. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

Habe soeben von meinem Händler einen Anruf erhalten das Shimano im Rückstand ist aber die Rute ersetzt wird. Ich bekomme darauf hin eine Neue die im Geschäft vorrätig ist. Dauer der Aktion über 7 Wochen


----------



## McRip (11. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

Ist doch noch gut für Shimano... |peinlich
Ich oder besser gesagt mein Händler rennt Shimano seit Oktober wegen was hinterher... #q


----------



## Schuschek (11. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*



McRip schrieb:


> Ist doch noch gut für Shimano... |peinlich
> Ich oder besser gesagt mein Händler rennt Shimano seit Oktober wegen was hinterher... #q


 
Deshalb kann ich nicht verstehen wieso einige so extrem auf Shimano schwören und von Daiwa wehement abraten. Ich war Jahrelang sehr zufrieden mit Shimano und hätte auf deren Produkte nichts kommen lassen. Jetzt habe ich seit ca 3 Monaten mir 2 Neue Daiwa-Rollen zugelegt (Infinity-Q XP und Exceller 1500).
Vor ca. 10 Jahren bin von Daiwa zu Shimano gewechselt, weil die damaligen Daiwa-Rollen ein sehr schlechtes Wickelbild hatten. Das ganze hat sich ja jetzt seit einiger Zeit wieder geändert. Das bedeutet natürlich nicht das die Shimano-Produkte schlecht sind, ganz im Gegenteil. Nur bei dem Service überlege ich mir mittlerweile 2 mal ob es wirklich noch Shimano sein muss. Es ist etwas unklar für mich, wie sich eine so renomierte Firma, solchen schlechten Kundenservice leisten kann


----------



## McRip (11. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

Ich gehe noch weiter: wie kann es sich eine Firma wie Shimano leisten Europa nicht gleichauf mit Japan/USA zu behandeln? Was wir hier noch oder neu in den Regalen liegen haben ist häufig das Ergebnis jahrelanger Verschlimmbesserung. Das sind immer Wellenbewegungen und Shimano läuft imho hier gerade in Richtung T a l (wieso macht der Computer aus T a l eigentlich Tight Lines "Tal"?). Ich hoffe sie nutzen mal langsam die Gelegenheiten die sie haben, sonst bestellen immer mehr in Japan oder bringen was aus den USA mit... 

Shimano macht die Kohle trotzdem, das ist der Punkt. Noch. Die deutschen Händler machen irgendwie nicht genug Stunk. Ob das daran liegt, dass die Traditionshersteller hier rollentechnisch eher Nebensache sind, ich weiß es nicht.#c

Andererseits finde ich es gut, dass die Vormacht langsam bröckelt. Gibt viele schöne Rollen neben Shimano. |rolleyes
Über die man mittlerweile auch immer mehr im Forum liest. #6
Und mittlerweile werden die kleinen Multis auch immer beliebter. 

edit: sorry, hier ging es ja um Ruten |sagnix


----------



## Dr.D (11. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

???


ACHTUNG - nachfolgende Aussage betrifft alle Ruten- u. Rollenhersteller oder Grosshändler solcher in Deutschland ...

Nochmals - Servicedienstleister ist in solchen Fällen in erster Linie der Gerätehändler - leider )O: ... vom Händler und dessen arbeitsweise ist es massgeblich abhängig, ob sich eine Reklamation zur Hölle entwickelt oder nicht. Wenn es Probleme gibt, kann ich jedem nur empfehlen, mehr Druck auf seinen Gerätehändler auszuüben, schliesslich hat er den direkten Draht zum Hersteller / Grosshändler und ist vorher durch Bezahlung des Kaufpreises zum Dienstleister in Garantiefällen geworden (aus meiner Sicht ein ganz wichtiger Punkt - d.h. wird zu knapp kalkuliert, dreht sich der Wind meist ganz schnell ... Personal kostet Geld und Service und Dienstleistung bedeutet PERSONAL). Falsche Vorgehens- bzw. Arbeitsweise bei Reklamationen können sich schnell zum negativen entwickeln. Sicherlich kann es auch einmal vorkommen, dass bestimmte Ruten oder Rollen bzgl. eines Austausches nicht verfügbar sind, vor allem während vertrieblichen Hochphasen der Hersteller z.B. Jahresanfang, Raubfischsaison (Kunstköder) usw ...

Also viel Spass bei eurer nächsten Garantieabwicklung.

zum Thema - regionale Unterschiede!

Der grösste Denkfehler der meines Erachtens ständig vorhanden ist, einen direkten Vergleich zwischen USA / Japan und Deutschland zu ziehen. Vielleicht ist einigen von Euch schon mal aufgefallen das es hier doch einige regionale Unterschiede gibt. So ein Unterschied könnte z.B. die Grösse und die Einwohnerzahl solcher Kontinente/Länder sein. Zum Anderen sollte man sich bzgl. der Masse der Angler in diesen Länder mal gedanken machen. Das solche Märkte andere Waren benötigen ist doch logisch oder? Die Gewohnheiten der Angler sind auch auschlaggebend für die Produkte auf dessen Markt. Mal ehrlich, wie z.B. sieht es in Japan wirkich aus! Wieviele kleine Japaner sitzen denn mit wirklich am Wasser und warten beim Ansitzangeln auf Fischkontakt? - nicht wirklich viele. Japaner sind genauso wie die Amerikaner in erster Linie Spinnfischer - aus diesem Grunde ist das Angebot der jeweiligen Hersteller auch auf den regionalen Markt zugeschnitten. Und nur weil in Deutschland die ersten 5000 Leute zur Multirolle greifen, kann nicht erwartet werden das Konzerne Ihre Spitzenprodukte für den hiesigen Markt aufbereiten werden. (Beispiel: Multi - Linkshand - Rechtshand). Über die Jahre wird sich dies ändern - auch am Beispiel der Multirolle sollte ja mittlerweile jeder erkannt haben das es diese nun auch in Linkshandversionen gibt - selbst in Japan und Amerika - glaubt mir eines - dort fischt sie kein Mensch so - ergo sie wurden für den Europäischen Markt produziert. Die ersten Jahre wird der Bedarf, gerade in der heutigen Zeit eben durch die Globalisierung, anders abgedeckt. Zeitgleich sollte aber auch hier wieder der Angler "Druck" bei seinem Händler machen, so und nur so können die Mühlen schneller mahlen.

Unterschiedliche Produkte in Japan und Deutschland??? wo lebt ihr denn? Vergleicht einfach Äpfel mit Äpfel - wo TwinPower drauf steht ist nicht immer TwinPower drin. Manchmal ist die Namensgebung zwischen den einzelnen Märkten etwas verschwommen. Siehe TwinPower in Japan und Aspire in Europa. Oder die europäische Fireblood entspricht nicht der Sephia in Japan usw. um hier nur einige Beispiele in Sachen Shimano zu nennen. Auch Daiwa hat Produkte in Europa die im japanischen Markt gar nie nicht auftauchen und umgekehrt...
Und was die anderen meisten Grosshändler im deutschen oder weltweiten Markt angeht - so viele Rollen- und Rutenmanufakturen gibt es Weltweit nicht. Um es genauer zu sagen meines Wissens nicht mehr als gut eine handvoll... die Gewinnerzielungsabsicht  unterstelle ich jetzt mal jedem Hersteller bzw. Grosshändler zu gleichen Teilen, niemand hat was zu verschenken und jeder will das grösste Stück vom Kuchen, unter Umständen eben auch durch Vernachlässigung von Entwicklungsarbeiten bei gewissen Produkten.

Wer Qualität will, oder sich diese wünscht - muss einfach bereit sein sich diese zu leisten, was nicht heissen soll das nur das teuerste das Beste ist. Ganz im Gegenteil - je teuerer desto mehr Spezialisierung auf ein gewisses Einsatzgebiet steckt dahinter. Und ob das "mehr" an Leistung bzw. Qualität wirklich gebraucht wird, liegt letztendlich im Ermessen jedes einzelnen. 

Denkt einfach mal drüber nach  - Schöne Grüsse Dr.D


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Zander1990 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

Hallo Leute ich kan euch nur einen Tipp geben, wenn ihr wollt das der Kork an euren ruten nicht bröckelt abreißt oder ähnliches,
dann kauft euch Bootslack und lackiert den Korkgriff einfach. Übrigenz siehts nicht nur gut aus tut auch seinen zweck.Und ihr habt wesentlich länger was von euren angeln 

mfg Zander1990
Petri


----------



## megger (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

Da würd ich aber von abraten. Lass da mal öfters Feuchtigkeit drunterziehen. Irgendwann fängs an zu gammeln. Kork am besten immer unbehandelt lassen. Vielleicht höchstens mal ne Leinölbehandlung. Aber ne Luftdichte Schicht drüber, ne, lass mal. Das ist doch wie als wenn du diese Plastiktülle drüber lässt.


Petri

Megger


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

Das beste Pflegemittel für den Kork ist imho Mohnöl. verhält sich im Prinzip wie Leinöl, hat aber den gewaltigen Vorteil das es farblos ist und nicht dunkelt. Gibt's im Reformhaus.

Allerdings verhindert das sicher nicht den zerbröselnden Speedmaster-Griff.


----------



## Zander1990 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*

Also ich lackiere meine Rutengriffe schon seid 10 jahren und es hat bis jetzt noch kein griff angefangen zu gammeln. Übrigens werden 3-5 schichten Lack aufgetragen und ich achte strengstensl darauf das kein wasser unter den lack laufen kann.
 Da dauert das lackieren schon mal 5 tage aber ist dafür ordentlich und hält für mehrere Jahre. Wenn man sieht das der lack etwas angegriffen ist ....dann lackiert man ihn nach....... also ich bin  damit bis jetzt immer gut gefahren.


MfG 
Zander1990


----------



## schakal1182 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Shimano Speedmaster Fabrikationsfehler?*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Also der Unterschied zwischen dem ersten und dem Nachfolgemodell kann man am vorderen Kork erkennen. Man sieht bei meinem geposteten Bild die vorderen 2 cm einen "gepressten" Korkstückchen-Kork. Beim Nachfolgemodell ist dieser weniger stark strukturiert und kleiner. Fällt also nicht so doll auf, das vorne etwas anderer Kork verbaut ist.



Kann vielleicht mal ein Besitzer eines Modells aus der neuen Modellreihe ein Bild von dem Griff machen ähnlich wie es im Ersten Posting zu sehen ist? Ich denke, dass der Kork meiner SM feiner ist, aber die Dimension schein tmir die gleiche zu sein. Wenn man stark auf den Griff drückt gibt es auch ein wenig nach. Würde gerne vergleichen, ob ich eher das neue oder das Alte Modell erstanden habe.


----------

